# BUG: 942 Cant hide channels 84 and 85



## cici (Aug 5, 2006)

On Dish 942 receiver with L2.89 firmware, you cant hide channels 84 and 85. This is important because Home Shopping Channel started being rebroadcast on channel 84 about 6 months ago in addition to it's normal spot at 222. Recently, the Satellite Response Network is being rebroadcast at channel 85 in addition to it's normal spot at channel 223. With this bug, you block out all the shopping channels should you want to. 

After changing the channel lock, channels 84 and 85 won't appear in the guide. However, after the daily reset to update the guide, channels 84 and 85 are back in the guide. I assume the same behavior would apply to any broadcast on channels 70 through 99.

The cynic in me would assume someones paying extra so their channel cant be blocked but maybe it's just an oversight. The behavior mars an overwise very user friendly system setup.

Repro

1. Press Menu
2. Select Locks and then Channel Locks.
3. Put a checkmark in channel 84 and channel 85

84 - HSN
85 - SRN

4. Hit Done and data is written to the machine.
5. Hit Cancel and Cancel to return to the main screen.

If hit guide now, channels 84 and 85 don't appear in the list. However, if you wait until the daily system reset or manually reset the 942, channels 84 and 85 return.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If the 942 is similar to the 921 there is another way to get rid of 84 & 85. "Enable antenna locals" Check this and 84 & 85 disappear (as well as your mapped-down LIL's but if you are watching your HD OTA that should not matter).


----------

